# Tadpole diet - Spirulina Brine Shrimp



## Spectre66 (Apr 27, 2009)

I know I've seen some folks feed their tads brine shrimp but I was wondering if anyone had tried this product:
Hikari Aquatic Diets - Aquatic diets for tropical & marine fish
I was curious if anyone had tried this as part of a tad diet program and/or what your thoughts are.

Thanks!

Leo


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

I've just started using it and haven't used it long enough to provide a constructive critique. I'm looking forward to hearing from others.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I've used the Hikari Micro Pellets for about a year now (only keep thumbs) and have been really happy with the results.


----------

